# 3D shoots list?



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Anyone have a link for a list of 3D shoots in Michigan? I'm not very computer savvy and google hasn't helped! I used to have a link but its not working any longer. If anyone has a link or info of what clubs shoot which weekend I sure would appreciate it. I know Tuscola shoots the first weekend of the month, not sure about any of the others. I'm looking for a shoot this weekend if anyone knows of one.

Thanks for any and all help.


----------



## Golden Arrow II (Aug 8, 2009)

look up IAA on facebook, lots of 3d shoots on there.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I don't know of a list or a link to one but I'd like to find one to put our club on. 
Paw Paw conservation club in Paw Paw Mi. We have our course open on Sunday 8am-1pm. First Sunday in May through last Sunday in September. If anyone knows of the proper place to post this please let me know. Thanks

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## DoJigger (Dec 30, 2010)

If your interested in the Bay City area, here's a link to the Bay City Bowman Club.
https://www.baycitybowmen.com/

Saginaw Field and Stream.
https://www.saginawfieldandstream.com/archery.htm

Tuscola County Archers. https://www.facebook.com/Tuscola-County-Archers-107070349381549/


----------



## FMann (May 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help.


----------

